# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1970s >  Mr Ελλάς 1971

## Polyneikos

Το MR ΕΛΛΑΣ 1971 διοργανώθηκε από τον δάσκαλο πολεμικών τεχνών και παλαιστή,* Θοδωρή Μεγαρίτη* (ειχαν προηγηθεί οι διοργανώσεις του 1965 , 1967, 1968, 1969 & 1970 από τον ίδιο διοργανωτή), συμμετείχαν παλι ο Παρασκευάς Αργυράκης, ο Γιάννης Κούκος, ο Σταύρος Τριανταφυλλίδης, ο Αλέξανδρος Λημναίος.
Ο *Γιαννης Κουκος* κερδισε την κατηγορία του αλλά ο *Παρασκευάς Αργυράκης* τον Γενικό Τίτλο !

----------


## goldenera

Φανταστικός ο κος Κούκος, πολύ μπροστά των υπολοίπων για την εποχή του! Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα για τα ανεκτίμητα αφιερώματα!!!!!

----------

